# Another Competition from a literary short story?



## jonathanparham (May 25, 2020)

I know of the Staffpad OT and Spitfire West World contests, but isn't there another one based on a literary short story. I've been searching the threads and cannot seem to find it.


----------



## Woodie1972 (May 26, 2020)

Not that I currently know of. The competition in Zürich has been postponed to next year and I bet more of those competitions will go for 2021. Maybe some Indie movie competition is coming, but then you have to check Google to find out if this is the case.


----------



## jonathanparham (May 26, 2020)

Woodie1972 said:


> Not that I currently know of. The competition in Zürich has been postponed to next year and I bet more of those competitions will go for 2021. Maybe some Indie movie competition is coming, but then you have to check Google to find out if this is the case.


yeah I was googling but not finding it. Could have sworn the deadline was coming up. It was literally an excerpt from a line in a short story and you were to compose a theme


----------



## Woodie1972 (May 26, 2020)

Ah, you mean the fantasy-style theme which was to be used for a competition a while ago? If that's correct I can check my e-mail to see if I still have it, if you want.


----------



## jonathanparham (May 26, 2020)

I don't remember a style. But yes when you have a moment that would be helpful


----------



## Woodie1972 (May 26, 2020)

I can't find it in my e-mail anymore, it's been a while ago, so I probably deleted it also from the trash. 
Are you interested specifically in taking part in a competition, or are you more on the lookout for the short movies they provide to compose some music for?


----------



## jonathanparham (May 27, 2020)

Woodie1972 said:


> I can't find it in my e-mail anymore, it's been a while ago, so I probably deleted it also from the trash.
> Are you interested specifically in taking part in a competition, or are you more on the lookout for the short movies they provide to compose some music for?


 no sweat. I was going to enter it. I was interested because unlike the West World One, the source material was dialogue from a short story instead of a scene. Been trying to write to emotions and metaphors lately. So I was looking for more practice. thanks for checking, I'll turn my attention to other things.


----------



## Woodie1972 (May 27, 2020)

You're welcome and good luck!


----------



## jonathanparham (May 27, 2020)

Found it.

Composer Book Club


----------

